# Best chest routine(s) or tips you've used.



## Onrek (Feb 22, 2015)

I feel like I've hit a plateau with my chest, and I'm looking for something different that works, no bullshit. I took a break from the bench and switched to dumbbell presses and flyes, and suddenly sparked some decent growth. I've been doing heavier sets within the 8 rep range. I'm debating whether I should go for higher volume reps, or continue going heavy and switching to rest/pause reps.

I'd like to know what you guys have personally found to really work for you, whether it's a specific routine, move, or rep range.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2015)

Why not all of the above? Every session can be different.  Go in one week and bench light with bands for lots of reps. Go in next week and bench light moderate reps superset to fly. Next week bench with crushing weight. 

Another consideration you always have to remember is that the body adapts. Keep doing the same thing same weight it stops adapting.  To build a stronger bench also think about builder stronger supports. Front delts lats triceps all need to get stronger.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 22, 2015)

Have you ever tried doing weighted dips on your chest day? Work on getting 100 total BW or 50 weighted.


----------



## IronSoul (Feb 22, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Have you ever tried doing weighted dips on your chest day? Work on getting 100 total BW or 50 weighted.



Definitely recommend the weighted dips as well. These got me so much stronger. My triceps and chest benefited greatly from these.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 22, 2015)

Personally I dont there is a bad chest exercise if done properly.  As stated above keep the muscles guessing and your more likely to add strength and size.

I swear by weighted dips careful how you lead up to the weighed dips those are for the big boys.  If you cant get weighted dips yet go to the dip station right after your flat bench routine then go back and hit the dumb bells and repeat.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 22, 2015)

I personally prefer guillotine presses in order to less the involvement of the front delts.
Pronated grip flyes on a cable machine are also very good since they involve internal shoulder rotation - this helps maximise chest strength and therefore growth potential.

I prefer sticking to the 8-12 rep range since the chest is around 60% fast twitch muscles but I know a lot of people don't believe in muscle fibre training, which is fine.
Slow eccentrics, with a pause added in at the end, combined with explosive concentrics tend to work best IME. 

Though I agree with weighted dips being very good choice for some people, I fear that the unnatural nature of the move will limit how well most people can do it due to biomechanical issues - shoulder flexibility, etc.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 22, 2015)

For an increase in chest development after a plateau switch to reverse grip incline and bench, and yes finish them with weighted dips. partials with machines will also isolate chest development without shoulder involvement.


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 23, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I personally prefer guillotine presses in order *to less the involvement of the front delts.*
> Pronated grip flyes on a cable machine are also very good since they involve internal shoulder rotation - this helps maximise chest strength and therefore growth potential.
> 
> I prefer sticking to the 8-12 rep range since the chest is around 60% fast twitch muscles but I know a lot of people don't believe in muscle fibre training, which is fine.
> ...



I was thinking of weighted dips recently.
I like the guillotine presses for the reaso i bolded. Less involvement with front delts better you can hit the chest.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 23, 2015)

Dips, pushups and certain machines


----------



## Onrek (Feb 25, 2015)

Good stuff guys, thanks. I was doing weighted dips for a while but for some reason stopped doing them. Same goes for guillotine press. Definitely time to incorporate those two back into my routines and the pronated grip flyes sounds like something new I can try.


----------



## McDuffy (Feb 27, 2015)

if you hit a plateau aren't u just supposed to up the tren?


----------

